# What Panfish Rod to Get?



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new panfish rod and I'm looking for recommendations. This is my first year actually taking this game seriously so I'm still trying to make up my mind on what fits me best. My buddy is suggesting the Thro Bro Quickshiver but I don't want to spend that much $$ and I don't want to wait 3-4 weeks. The St Croix Legend Silver is a little more in my price range. What else should I look at? I was planing on UL unless someone can give a good reason to go with a light. 

I may have a couple chances each year to do some trout fishing too. Should I go with a light over an ultra light or would I be better off getting a dedicated UL for the panfish and picking up a cheapie rod for the trout? 

Thanks in advance!

SP


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

maybe talk to raisinrat on here or shoot him a pm about rods like the law and flat line etc ... the one i got was the ice slammer by ice hopper in a "ul" and it is a great rod for what i paid to bad they don't make them any more as far as i know. but they do make a lot of different series i have not tried yet. all i can suggest is to look at them and ask questions if any thing they do carry the st croix rods too at this link.. and the fact he is a Michigan business. is a bigger plus any ways best of luck...

https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/store/index.php?cPath=23_73_85&osCsid=0j575sajmggigi3mhcmju3kmi4


here is a link to help you find raisinrats pm box so you can find it if needed...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/member.php?u=17596


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

very few people here will agree with me, but you asked for opinions.
unless your a shanty guy,i'll suggest getting a 5 foot custom rod & add a spring bobber to the tip.
let the length of the rod fight the fish, not the reel. I have 4-5 rods with just line pegs or plastic hooks holding the line. 
I also have 3 innerflo rods the have a small line keeping spool in the butt of the handle. these rods have the line running thru the blank, reducing the amount of wind that plays havoc with your spring bobber. but getting the line thru the blank aint fun.
no reel to ice up is always a plus
I also like a little backbone on my ice rods, unlike most people


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

If you are getting serious and are willing to spend the money then I highly suggest Tuned Up Custom Rods based out of Minnesota. They are amazing! I couldn't be happier with them. I got a 28 inch precision noodle rod from them and its far and away the best rod for ice fishing that I have ever used. It has great backbone and a super sensitive tip that telegraphs even the lightest bite. Its just flat out awesome. I have two St Croix legend rods with the spring bobber and although they are nice rods they don't even come close to the TUCR noodle. If you are looking for a longer rod they also make 32 and 36 inch models and can make longer or shorter by request. I promise if you get one it will be the nicest panfish rod you have ever used.


----------



## slambam35 (Feb 14, 2003)

Get a couple Schooleys.


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

I have tried lots of different rods and for the money the HT ice blues in UL are nice. You can find them under $10 and they are sensitive enough to see the lightest bites. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Gander MTN. In Saginaw had the there name brand 40% off. They had UL and L combo with a 2bb reel on sale for like $15. I was there yesterday and they had quite a few left.


----------



## Splinter (Jun 26, 2011)

I love my Ice Blues 24" UL


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

The noodle rods are out for now. I want to be able to use it in the flip over too. Anyone using the TFO's? I've heard their fly rods are fairly nice.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

This is one of those questions that if you ask 10 different people you are more than likely going to get 10 different responses. For me I use a 25" UL Fenwick.


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

I like my 13 fishing whiteout rod& reel. I got it in the light action and am glad I did. It's heavy enough to fight some of those big gills and occasional pike but sensitive enough to feel those light bites.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Stay away from the frabill pan fish rod!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i got schooly arctic blue series that are the same as ht ice blue rods too soft to set the hook on any thing if needed in other words not quick enough. here is one i go in a "ul" they changed it up to a lite action rod which is a little better in action. any ways here is a link to the rod in question.

https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/st...cts_id=1390&osCsid=0j575sajmggigi3mhcmju3kmi4

now this is a rod i wonder about from sportmensdirect. link below not being able to set the hook when needed is a problem with glass rod that why i am showing the carbon model. they do come in a 32 inch and a 24 what ever one you like best. the one above only comes in a 24 inch for like $18 or so. now the one below is 26 bucks or so. i think it would match what you looking for but i do not own the one below. i own the one above and know is right one what your looking for in a panfish rod. but weather it is the one you want i just don't know cause people can be picky . they are a michigan store so i would say stop in and see if they are what you like? you will get 50 different answers about 1 rod and a million about 100 different rods. 

best thing to do is stop in a store if you can... by the way they do carry the st croix your looking at in a lite action. my suggestion is talk rods with the guy at sportemnsdirect.com the more info you have on the subject the better off you are. by the way there not like gander there willing to help..... i never been ask or help at gander i ways have to go to the service desk and have them paged ever time i am in there at gander. have had good info from sport mens direct and good luck with their products. 

https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/st...cts_id=2009&osCsid=0j575sajmggigi3mhcmju3kmi4


----------



## AustinT (Jul 21, 2013)

Wicked 24" UL combo. Great rod and reel. Good feel. Quick tip and good backbone. That's my rod of choice for gills and crappie....


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Angler's Point carry's a couple really nice schooley-type rods except they have a sealed wooden handle and a little smaller in-line reel. The price was very reasonable on them like $15 for the combo.


----------



## dick.copenhaver (Jan 22, 2013)

Eilers rod shop in Shelby mi selling some real nice custom rod for gills. If you don't like what he has he will make what ever you want pretty cheap for price's in the little mall in Shelby :


----------



## out2fish (May 11, 2011)

HT Ice Blues 24" ul work great for dead sticking and jigging for perch, but depends on the fish you are targeting. I love my 52" custom rod with the spring bobber for gills and specks. I just bought a Berkeley lightening 28" M for pike and walleye.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RogueStatus (May 2, 2011)

out2fish said:


> HT Ice Blues 24" ul work great for dead sticking and jigging for perch, but depends on the fish you are targeting. I love my 52" custom rod with the spring bobber for gills and specks. I just bought a Berkeley lightening 28" M for pike and walleye.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Does that lightning M hold up well with a #7 jigging rap? I'm looking for a rod for when I head up to LBDN end of this month. Use 2 ML lightnings for perch but it has too much bend in the tip while jigging that size rap


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Ht ice blue 24 inch UL only panfish rod u need. Plus they r cheap. U won't be disappointed, I've landed nice pike to smelt. Obviously not good for bigger fish but for pannies its perfect


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

dick.copenhaver said:


> Eilers rod shop in Shelby mi selling some real nice custom rod for gills. If you don't like what he has he will make what ever you want pretty cheap for price's in the little mall in Shelby :


Damn, I thought you meant Shelby Twp. I'd like to hold some of these before hand. To bad he dosent have a website. I like the idea of something made in Michigan.


----------

